

Ask HN: What do I need to do to be able to 'flag' posts - sidcool

I lost that ability a few months ago, and still waiting to get it back.  I don&#x27;t think I ever abused the power.
======
ColinWright
You may have been mis-identified as belonging to a voting ring, or otherwise
fallen foul of the filters and automatic systems.

From
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
:

    
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something
        (e.g. to ask us questions about Y Combinator, or to
        ask or complain about moderation). If you want to say
        something to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com.

------
ScottWhigham
This happened to me back when the Snowden thing first blew up. I often browsed
"new" and would flag dupes/spam. When the Snowden thing first broke, I flagged
a lot of dupes and subsequently lost flagging privileges. I happened to
complain about it once in a comment explaining how I no longer visit "new"
since I can't flag and boom - my flag privileges showed back up the next day.
No word as to why but it seemed to me that a mod read my comment and changed
the account.

